# Czech Model ME-309



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my latest project;A Czech Model ME-309!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice job! She is a pretty bird!

How much weight did it take in the nose?...

Steve


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I used a .451 Lead round ball in the nose!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice! Czech Models can be tough builds.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I had to do some body work on the seams but the resin cockpit fit great!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job. i really like the mottleing


----------

